# Massive Amounts of Rain!!!



## yung buddha (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay...i'd been biding my time waiting to harvest but all of a sudden it just starts raining and wont stop...so im like dang i gotta get that stuff...but i didnt until like day 2 of this freakin monsoon...the bud is fine i dried it off and its hanging up with a fan on it now but...did the massive amounts of rain prior to picking effect potency??  i only ask this because a)its not as stinky as its sister and b)the crystals are less defined than its sister.  Now these things may come in time but i just want to make sure i did not mess up monthes of hard work...


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 25, 2007)

i hate responding to this for starters.  one thing i love about letting the crystals go is just before harvest, holding a piece of wax paper underneath the bud and tapping it and getting some pretty whitish dust...and i kept accumulating enough to finally pack and smoke and it resembled soft rain coming over a slight breeze in the plains...with jason sticking an axe in my face.  awesome smoking!  if i get quite a bit from tapping, i couldn't imagine what alot of rain would do...sorry...oh, and i'm buzzin mah arse off!  had to say that ;-)


----------

